# Countdown to the Agility National



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Get the suitcase down....Check
Print off hotel confirmation....Check
Print off map to each location....Check
Start packing list....Check
Meet with housesitter....Check
Order cool new lens for my camera....Check
Get excited about meeting Jessica, Barley and Mira.....CHECK!
AND Claire's Friend!!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That's so funny that we posted at the same time. Erica is not going, so I am trying to figure out if we still are. I will be halfway there because I have to be at the cabin to have an alarm system installed


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, I hope you get to go!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so jealous.. I loved meeting Jessica and never got to meet the kids...
Have a blast and cheer them on for us!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, your checklist freaked me out! I have none of that done!!! AAACCCCKKKKKK!!!!

Looking forward to meeting you too! When are you getting in? For right now I am planning on driving on Wednesday night, barring a storm.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We are leaving Thursday sometime and staying at the Grand Sierra.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jessica try to remember to see if they have those flat balance balls there...
I know you will be very busy...and the very best of luck.. Please post results as you know them Laura.. we will be wathcing for them!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I may not have computer access. If someone wants to post for me, send me your phone number (via PM) and I'll call it in.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> I may not have computer access. If someone wants to post for me, send me your phone number (via PM) and I'll call it in.


I want updates!!! Do you have texting? I will be at an air rifle competition with my son on the 31st, so I will not have any computer access.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I want updates!!! Do you have texting? I will be at an air rifle competition with my son on the 31st, so I will not have any computer access.


YES! I have texting, but not internet on my phone (I know, still in the stone ages ) I'd be glad to text anyone who would like me to. I will try to get video and lots of pictures too!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> YES! I have texting, but not internet on my phone (I know, still in the stone ages ) I'd be glad to text anyone who would like me to. I will try to get video and lots of pictures too!


I do not have internet on my phone either, heck I just got texting 2 years ago! I will message you my number.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Took the dogs to a dog wash today. Tomorrow they are getting trimmed. I have a lot to do over the next two days. I am planning on leaving Wednesday after work.

PS, I got this via email



*RESULT POSTINGS*
Twice a day results will be posted to:

American Kennel Club - 2012 AKC National Agility Championship


Results after each round and jump height of competition has concluded will be posted to:

American Kennel Club | Facebook
Twitter
akcnacresults's Space - Home


Results after each handler/dog complete their run will be posted to:
Twitter Ring 1
Twitter Ring 2
Twitter Ring 3
Twitter Ring 4


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

PS

Barley is 240841
Mira is 200655


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

GOOD LUCK Everyone!!!

Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh no! Now I have to figure out how to use Twitter :-/


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you can just click on the links, I don't have a twitter account either.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

More details, all times are pacific!

Barley is 240841
Mira is 200655

*Friday*

Mira STD warm-up in Ring 2, sometime between 8:00 and 1:00
Mira T2B warm-up in Ring 4, sometime between 2:00 and 3:00

Barley STD warm-up in Ring 4 sometime between 8:00 and 10:00
Barley T2B warmup in Ring 3, sometime between 2:00 and 3:00

*Saturday
*
Mira JWW in Ring 1 8:00-12:00
Mira STD in Ring 3 12:45-5:00

Barley JWW in Ring 4 8:20-9:30
Barley STD in Ring 2 12:50-2:10

*Sunday*

Mira Hybrid in Ring 4 7:35-11:35
Barley Hybrid in Ring 3 9:45-10:55


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You guys better all pack snow clothes !!! :doh:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I had a Twitter acct for a week, and then deleted it. That was just 2 weeks ago too. I never posted on it, or even used it.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I just joined that so that I keep up!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Everyone for here (expect us) is leaving for the nationals today so they can go around the back side of the mountains and try and avoid the snow. Our lesson and play group is cancelled. So all of you driving, please stay safe and have a great time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best of luck to all of you, and I hope you have tons of fun - and can post plenty of video 

I know a lot of people from my agility club are heading on out as well


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck Jessica! Have fun everyone going to watch!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Good Luck, Have Fun, and Safe Travels to everyone!! I am looking forward to updates!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Lots of people are on the road already and the emails are flying about the weather. I am about 4 hours away and plan on either splitting the drive 2 hours tomorrow after work then go through the mountains on Thursday or just driving on Thursday. Depends on the weather... The original plan was the whole drive on Wednesday, but I don't want to go over Donner Pass at night in bad weather. Josh picked up some chains for my car today...

Crates are packed, bags are packed... Dogs got baths and groomed... I am so excited!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How long of a drive is it for you? I think it's supposed to clear up Thursday, you might be better off waiting.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Only 4 hours away? That is awesome! Have a safe drive!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well geeze, I am dumb. Guess I didn't read Jessica's post very well to ask a stupid question she answered in the post before. DOH!


----------

